# Suchmaschinenoptimierung



## DerMilchmann (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo liebe Tutorials Gemeinde,
ich habe eine Frage bezüglich des Suchergebnisses unter dem stichwort pc-games bei google.
Wenn man sich den ersten Eintrag anguckt, bemerkt man, dass nicht nur der link auf die Homepage selber angezeigt wird, sondern auch diverse (subdomains), wie die downloads, testberichte etc. 
Wollte fragen wie das erreicht wurde? RSS?
Bitte um eine schnelle Antwort!
 vielen dank!

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=pc-games&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## D@nger (10. Oktober 2006)

Nutz die Suche! Das habe ich schon mal mit einem Link beantwortet.


----------



## DerMilchmann (10. Oktober 2006)

Unter welchem Stichwort denn bitte?


----------



## Gumbo (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaube nicht, dass man direkt Einfluss auf diese Auflistung hat. Viel mehr hängt es von dem Suchausdruck und der Anzahl und Relevanz der Treffer einer von Website ab, ob solch eine Liste angezeigt wird.


----------



## D@nger (11. Oktober 2006)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/inter...chmaschinen-verschmutzung.html?highlight=ayom


----------

